# Ontario beekeepers suing for $400 million in damages



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Link to the full statement in the article.

http://www.realfarmacy.com/beekeepe...-for-400-million-over-bee-killing-pesticides/

We'll see what comes of it.
Thoughts?


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

It seems quite a coincidence that fingers point to pesticides giving the bees death. Something needs to give. Maybe this will make a difference toward a better co existence of chemicals and bees in the future. It is apparently a complex issue even though it would seem rather simple. If the evidence is strong enough maybe the beekeepers will win. Money changing hands for compensation would be one thing but protecting honey bees would be the greatest victory of all. Like you said we'll see what happens.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Nothing good will come of this....


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

If the beeks win, I would guess they will play heck trying to get bee yards near farmers, I know I wouldn't let them near my land if I was a farmer, and would have long discussions with all my farmer friends. I would guess that's why the beeks sued the manufacturer and not the farmer.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Just wait til they start spraying organophosphates again, you won't even want your bees around.... and again, there isn't enough evidence to warrant anyone paying out, it's just setting a bad precedence. Perhaps the underlying motive is establishing change away from neonics, but I can see some immediate changes being made to exclude bees from areas of application/treated seed as a short term solution and is that what everyone wants??


----------



## Michael Johnston (Nov 25, 2007)

JRG13 said:


> Just wait til they start spraying organophosphates again, you won't even want your bees around.... and again, there isn't enough evidence to warrant anyone paying out, it's just setting a bad precedence. Perhaps the underlying motive is establishing change away from neonics, but I can see some immediate changes being made to exclude bees from areas of application/treated seed as a short term solution and is that what everyone wants??


I live in dairy country and the dairy farmers used very little insecticide prior to the neonics. They would rotate out of corn when they started having higher levels of corn borer. Now virtually all of the corn seed is coated with a systemic pesticide that makes the entire corn plant poisonous. These neonics are very persistent and probably poison subsequent crops such as alfalfa. Since this is only a seed coating, how much is left in the soil after three or four years of corn planting? There is a moratorium on the use of these chemicals in Europe and I read recently that bee losses are going down there. I am not a knee-jerk "organo" but I am totally convinced that these chemicals need to be banned here.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

So if the beekeepers win and the farmers suddenly have significant crop loss due to not using the said pesticides can the farmers sue the beekeepers?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I wonder how easy those beekeepers will find beeyards now...


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

I believe the beekeepers won't win this one. The beekeepers are already bring compensated for losses through at least one Ontario government program. 
But if they do lose, they will be done finding yards in corn country.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Key word, "corn country"...

Perhaps they should sue the Ontario corn growers association aswell , all those corn acres put their hives in a prolonged state of malnutrition, as compared to clover fields...


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Well they might as well sue the company that made the air drill also because that is what put the seed into the ground. While they are there, why not sue the company that makes the bags that the seed is transported in? 
The plaintiffs are smart enough not to sue the farmer because they know the farmer is just running on borrowed money.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Most of the issues stem from planting dust which was looked at for 2014 growing season and steps were made to reduce the dust generated. I'm not saying neonics are harmless, but I don't think suing for clost to half a billion dollars is the right step to make. More cases were made stemming from application of other classes of pesticides, but I guess that's the better option......


----------



## Smoke'm (Feb 25, 2012)

It is very interesting to read others see how others presume to understand. I am a Commercial Ontario Beekeeper. Every sample of dead bees I have sent away tests positive for neonics. I how ever am not part of this lawsuit and do not want to join. We are offered beeyards by farmers regularly and are in the heart of corn country.
The Ontario Beekeepers Association (not part of the lawsuit) are not asking for a ban but rather that neonics are used where and when they are needed. I do not understand the fuss. Does it make sense to use a treatment of any sort without knowing that it is needed? Is not constant use how we develop resistant strains? Is it not better to use it when you need it so it will be effective much longer?
.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

How would one know where and when to use the neonics?


----------

